# Topics > Robotics > Soft robotics >  SOFT Walker by Becky Zhang, London, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Developer - Becky Zhang

----------


## Airicist

SOFT Walker by Becky ZHANG in Bartlett (UCL)
March 25, 2014

----------

